# PIRANHA DOCUMENTARY ON ANIMAL PLANET! 11 - 12 CT 12-1 ET



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

PIRANHA DOCUMENTARY ON ANIMAL PLANET!

11 - 12 CT 
12-1 ET


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

*R*


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

and 1 am on the westcoast


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> *R*


*E*


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> *R*


*E*
[/quote]

R


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

fassw22 said:


> *R*


*E*
[/quote]

R
[/quote]

So sorry, you lose...the letter we were looking for was "P". "P".


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://animal.discovery.com/beyond/ heres a preview of it


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> *R*


*E*
[/quote]

R
[/quote]

So sorry, you lose...the letter we were looking for was "P". "P".
[/quote]

Nothing like a rerost


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Rooby Rooby Roo?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

hmm looks like it will be a good show....


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Gutted looked or this in the uk AND IT WASNT ON


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

belive it or not i actully wrote them a email regarding a doc on piranha in 2003 i told them that thier were many piranha sites with lots of members and since they were ap they should do one

this is great this guy is actully underwater with a camera not a camera on a stick

i cant wait it will probley be at least an hour long



angeli697 said:


> PIRANHA DOCUMENTARY ON ANIMAL PLANET!
> 
> 11 - 12 CT
> 12-1 ET


is this pm or am for the eastern time one


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I am sure that is AM for the East Coast.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Is it the one that always on once a month or different?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well i had on animal planet today at 11 to 2 and i saw no piranhas must be on tommorow or something


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It was on last night at 11pm EST and 4am this morning EST. I think the next time it is on is Saturday. I DVR'd it as I hadn't seen it before and it had some pretty good info and footage. Nigel Marvin did a decent job.


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw it at 11 pm in CT


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Jake123 said:


> I saw it at 11 pm in CT


Evidently it was 12am EST this morning...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Rooby Rooby Roo?


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

i was actually going for R-E-R-U-N but oh well

same thing pretty much


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

fassw22 said:


> i was actually going for R-E-R-U-N but oh well
> 
> same thing pretty much


Gotcha, man...I didn't know what you were doing there. My bad...


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

its playing again on jan 5th at 4pm i think pacific time


----------

